# Down Sizing



## boats313 (Oct 22, 2007)

So the DW and I spent about 5 years going to RV shows looking at EVERYTHING there was. By the time we decided to buy we had a list of must haves and should haves. We ended up with a 30' Keystone Sprinter. It was just like being in the house, sleeps ten, more storage than a warehouse, and heavy. It was way too much trailer for a family of 3 and a dog and didn't feel like camping. So after less than two years we decided to downsize to a Outback 21 RS. 
My storage concerns started while cleaning out the Sprinter. I filled the bed and cab of my truck with "stuff", and that was after cleaning it out for the winter. Now I have to figure out what I really need to take with us. I like to be prepared for everything and hate to need something while on the road if I already have it at home. 
So Friday I'll pick up the new trailer







and start figuring out how to load it up. It's funny how I haven't even brought the OB home yet and I already like it more than my Sprinter.
I've been lurking here for two weeks and already have a list of mods I want to do. 
I look forward to seeing you all out there!
Eric


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thats quite the downsize and probably half the weight.

Welcome and congradulations on the new Outback
















Keep watch on the rally section and join the next one in the spring.

John


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Congrats on your new 21RS *and  **Welcome Boats313 to Outbackers

Post often ask anything ...

Check out a rally

Most of all have fun camping !!!
*


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just wondering. When you were looking at everything at the RV shows, did you happen to run across an R-Vision with electric rear slide? I've read literature on these and would like to see one up close and personal, for future reference.
Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Boats313!*








And congratulations on the new Outback. Your going to love it!









I can certainly understand your feelings about being prepared for anything. Fortunately, you shouldn't need a lot. I keep a well stocked standard size tool box in the TT and that has covered any on the road maintenance issues I have faced in three years. Other stuff, well I have crammed all manner of toys and chairs and such in, and never use most of them (they are so buried, I forget they are there!), so I have been paring down lately. If it did not get used last year, it does not go back in for next year. It's amazing how much space I have now!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HI THERE, and WELCOME ..... to the site, to Outbackin', AND to the N'East Outbackers - a GREAT bunch of people !!!! In fact, there are several down your way...even right on the Cape. As tdffjohn said, watch for the Spring Kick-off Rally (as well as others). Hope you can join us - we ALWAYS have a great time here in the N'East!!!!

That's a considerable downsize - and, apparently, a well considered one. That Sprinter was alot for a small family (and its TV) to haul around. I'm sure this isn't news, but with the smaller size, also comes less storage. If you THINK about what you're packing and know what you have on-board in the event of a "situation", odds are good that you can make _something_ you do have in your toolbox fit the need at the moment. Then, when you do get home, you can use all that stuff you have stocked up on at home and repair, remodel, mod, tinker, etc. all you want. I presume you don't carry your full workshop in your car "just in case". There's really no need to take it all CAMPING, either!

We do have a member who camps with a full family of 7 in a TT just a bit larger than your new one will be. Not only do they all do REALLY well but his "emergency tool box" never seems to be lacking. He's saved many of us many times. I believe its all in the planning!


----------



## boats313 (Oct 22, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> Thats quite the downsize and probably half the weight.
> 
> John


The new trailer will weigh less fully loaded than the old trailer did empty. Add that to the lower profile and smother lines, it should make towing a little easier.
Eric


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats!!! We just came out of a 31RQS with so much basement storage you could hide a herd of cattle......

What we found was over time we just kept adding things like blankets and towels, and pots and pans, and more and more cups and plates.................we packed for 20...although it was rarely more than five or six (occasional eight). So, the purging of the old for the new was great. A lot of the extra stuff we had went to Good Will. A lot of stuff got thrown out. We now have just enough.............I miss the basement.....but dropping a couple hundred pounds worth of stuff is always a good thing.


----------



## boats313 (Oct 22, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> HI THERE, and WELCOME ..... to the site, to Outbackin', AND to the N'East Outbackers - a GREAT bunch of people !!!! In fact, there are several down your way...even right on the Cape. As tdffjohn said, watch for the Spring Kick-off Rally (as well as others). Hope you can join us - we ALWAYS have a great time here in the N'East!!!!


I never realized how many were out there until we bought ours. There is another 21 RS right next to our spot in the storage lot. 
I look forward to going to a rally. We were camping near an Airstream rally last summer and they sure were having fun.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi boats313
















 and 









Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

sgalady said:


> Just wondering. When you were looking at everything at the RV shows, did you happen to run across an R-Vision with electric rear slide? I've read literature on these and would like to see one up close and personal, for future reference.
> Darlene


I did two years ago and then bought my Outback. I thought they were decent but not sold on quality of some R-Vision products in other lines. Mostly, they didn't have a 25rss floor plan with the sofa slide.


----------



## boats313 (Oct 22, 2007)

Picked it up yesterday!!!! What a difference in towing. I had to keep looking back to make sure it was there. I got it home around 5pm yesterday and had the LCD tv installed by 8. I want to get out there and put the tornadoes in, but the wind is gusting to around 60kts right now with driving rain, the DW doesn't want me under the trailer until after the storm passes. I guess I'll have to just sit and plan mods all day.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new Outback and welcome to the group.


----------

